# Lfts 4/20



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like I'm all alone out here. Feels like a great morning. I'm setup within 100 yards of some roosted birds.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

They are fired up today!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Beautiful morning.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> They are fired up today!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Time to lay the smack down.....Good luck OGB!
Flight


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Just got in blind hell of lot nicer drink my coffee out here than on couch.Wish I could bring someone out with me but owners are very private people don’t want to lose my acess


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Hens took the 2 Tom's away from me and left a couple Jake's to molest my decoy 🤨a


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Hens took the 2 Tom's away from me and left a couple Jake's to molest my decoy 🤨a


It’s only matter of time and you will be posting pic of big Tom.you allways do


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Jus came in just few hens and another coyote.But when got to my house across street uA Tom and jake in my garden.only second time this spring I saw turkeys on my side of road.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Pretty quiet afternoon. Nothing moving except deer and they are everywhere. 









Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

With the snow young Flights baseball practice got canceled, Mrs Flight ran him to town to get his tuxedo order for prom and we were going to hit the woods. Just snowing to hard and didn’t feel like getting everything wet, it’s a 6 week season no need to rush.
Flight


----------

